# Where should I go?



## urwa zubair (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,

I got accepted into Columbia College Chicago, Art Centre College of Design Pasadena and Loyola Marymount University for MFA in creative producing. I would greatly appreciate whatever help can be extended to me in terms of guidance about these schools. I'm still trying to figure out which one I want to attend.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 26, 2017)

I can't give you concrete advice, but maybe I can give you things to think about.
Where do you want to study? You have two schools in CA and one in IL. Location should influence you one way or another.
How much are you willing to pay for tuition? If you are relying on loans from the government or private loans, what is the maximum amount you would feel comfortable borrowing?
How long will each program take you? How much time do you want to be in school working towards your degree? How much time is too much time?
What are the degree requirements? On each school's website you can check out the courses you will be taking during your enrollment. Which programs offers the best selection of courses for you? Which do you think will help you the most in achieving your academic and career goals?
Other things like Clubs and Organizations and Housing may be aspects to consider, as well.
Hope this helps!


----------

